# (SC4) Sim City 4 Highways & Autobahns



## Nexis

*This is a thread for (SC4) Sim City 4 Highways & Autobahns!!*
*Post Photos of your Sim City 4 deluxe version custom Highway creations mainly (RHW) Rural Highways , Unique Interchanges , Realistic recreating of a real highway , Bridges , Tunnels , Service Plazas , and Border Crossing if you made one. *

*Don't show any of your cities in Pictures ; example don't show an overview of your city, just show your Highway & Autobahn creations.*

Heres Mine, i can't find any of my old good photos.

But heres the *Camden Inlet Bridge* in my fictional region of Sorg. (cancelled due to virus)


----------



## Haljackey

Nice bridge Nexis! I may as well show a few of mine here:



























































































I hope you enjoyed them! 

Best,
-Haljackey


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I like those stacks, though it's not that common to have the through lanes on top.


----------



## deasine

Cool highway sets!!!! =O Where did you guys download them?


----------



## Muttie

try simtropolis.com


----------



## The Knowledgeable

I've always searched for the modd that makes the highways dark (as if paved with asphalt) in many SimCity websites including Simtropolis but I found it nowhere. Can anyone please tell me where I can find it?


----------



## Chris_533976

These are a few copy/pastes I did over at Simtropolis for a highway fantasy thing I did on one of my cities. A loooot of work went into it which the non highwayers over there didnt appreciate 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

These pics inspired it all, I got a traffic generator with a deliberately badly designed terminus.




















And it went from there....

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


As mentioned above, the developing region of Cobsleigh lacks a highway connection to Rogers Island due mainly to resident protests. This results in frequent jamups on the main route into the town, which traverses an industrial estate. This is unpleasant for the locals, but legal proceedings will hopefully be won by the highway construction consortium. The main at-grade avenue in Cobsleigh will eventually connect with the proposed Cobsleigh junction to the west - this avenue was built by the town council and not by the regional motorway authorities, hence its construction without major environmental issues.

Here is a picture of the reserved highway alignment through the centre of the town. Naturally there is no development in the corridor. The highway construction consortium is charged with keeping this area as free of vegetation as possible, to ensure no animals and plants take residence before construction begins.

In the meantime, Cobsleigh is known as a traffic blackspot.










UPDATE -

A motorway order leaked to the press by a (now fired) junior executive has revealed that part of the Cobsleigh motorway may have to be ELEVATED. This development is rumored to be the result of the construction of the Cobsleigh Suburban Rail network, a 4 track interchanging railway that links the eastern suburbs of Cobsleigh with Rogers Island to the north and the proposed Brill Caves developments to the west. Problems with local road rerouting issues were the mainline to run under the main city avenue were also highlighted.

Furious campaigners called for the mayor to resign, some further locals are now backing the campaigners, calling for none of the structure to be elevated. The mayoral response was that several historic buildings would have to be demolished to reroute local roads due to the bridge and that the compulsory purchase order would "add significant and unsustainable cost factors into the development that would reduce funding in unacceptable ways across the rest of the financial spectrum". Campaigners rejected these concerns, pointing out the additional cost of two elevated regions.

Small scale city protests occured near the main alignment, but no major problems were reported.










Announcements on the final motorway alignment are due soon and will be reported here. 

Update 3

Cobsleigh residents rejoice! Today marks the publication of the official motorway plans to be set before the GRV Board of Planning for approval. Years of traffic misery may finally be over with the release of the deposit maps of the M1 Rogers Island to Cobsleigh Motorway Scheme. Areas of Compulsory Purchase are marked on the map.

For the uninitiated, here is the current main access route into Cobsleigh. Yellow indicates the current route, red the proposed motorway route. The benefits are clear.










Changes from the project displayed at the public hearing have occurred - having listened to residents concerns only a small elevated section will be included and the proposed grade separated Cobsleigh junction has been modified to be an at-grade roundabout. This can easily be upgraded in the future to a full grade separated junction upon construction of the future M1 Cobsleigh to Brill Caves project.

The following is the first page of the 269 page motorway order for the scheme.










The brochure gives the following map and details for the proposed project. Note the elevated section, at grade roundabout, road bridge and local roundabout access.










Construction is dependent on final approval from the GRV Board of Planning. If accepted, it is anticipated that construction will begin immediately on this much needed scheme.

THE TIME HAS COME.

After years of wrangling, years of legal issues, years of community division and years of traffic mayhem, construction of the M1 Rogers Island - Cobsleigh scheme began recently, promising a new era in cooperation between the suburbs.

The day of construction start - the official sod turning ceremony!











Within a couple of days the route was awash with clearance and ground works on the mainline.










Clearance also took place recently at the location of the scheme termination roundabout. This image was snapped during the demolition of one of the compulsorarily purchased buildings.










In Rogers Island, clearance also took place. Note the beginning of construction of the roundabout on the left as well as work on the bridge.










Meanwhile, back in Cobsleigh, the main avenue became a hive of work one weekend, as the main bridge abutments for the elevated section were installed overnight. This resulted in minimal traffic disruption. Work on part of the ground section can be seen in the background.










Its over. Finally the highway is built and the streets of Cobsleigh and Rogers Island are free from overcrowding and ceaseless commuter traffic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

These pics were taken during the second half of construction.

Due to the realignment of the avenue and construction of the roundabout, the main avenue throughfare had to be reduced to one lane contraflow. Not pleasant for commuters, but necessary. Hard core base can be seen on the right for the realignment.










Some more hard core base being put into the mainline before the construction of the carriageway ->










Work continued also in Rogers Island, the roundabout to the left was completed ahead of schedule and preparatory work continued on the road bridge.










The motorway was closed overnight and the road bridge installed. This pic was taken after opening of the new structure.










Then the big moment came! Opening was scheduled for 2pm on the 8th March.
This pic was taken at 1.55pm ->










And this was taken at 2.05pm. Relieved drivers sample the new highway and relieved homeowners listen to the substantial reduction in noise and pollution outside their doors.










An aerial view of the junction at the termination of the scheme. Significant ground work is still to be done, however the road is now fully open for drivers and there should not be any more closures.










An overview of the Cobsleigh area after opening.












Update #5.

Its over. Finally the highway is built and the streets of Cobsleigh and Rogers Island are free from overcrowding and ceaseless commuter traffic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

These pics were taken during the second half of construction.

Due to the realignment of the avenue and construction of the roundabout, the main avenue throughfare had to be reduced to one lane contraflow. Not pleasant for commuters, but necessary. Hard core base can be seen on the right for the realignment.



Some more hard core base being put into the mainline before the construction of the carriageway ->



Work continued also in Rogers Island, the roundabout to the left was completed ahead of schedule and preparatory work continued on the road bridge.



The motorway was closed overnight and the road bridge installed. This pic was taken after opening of the new structure.



Then the big moment came! Opening was scheduled for 2pm on the 8th March.
This pic was taken at 1.55pm ->



And this was taken at 2.05pm. Relieved drivers sample the new highway and relieved homeowners listen to the substantial reduction in noise and pollution outside their doors.



An aerial view of the junction at the termination of the scheme. Significant ground work is still to be done, however the road is now fully open for drivers and there should not be any more closures.



An overview of the Cobsleigh area after opening.



Remember the horrendous jams at the previous motorway end in Rogers Island?

Gone.










-------------------------------------------------------------------------


It was a huge amount of work to make that and only a few people were interested, hope that changes here


----------



## shoreditchpete

I enjoyed that report Chris, it was really entertaining and seemed really professional, maybe more shall follow? 

(any plans to introduce slip-lanes to the terminating roundabout junction to ease congestion?)


----------



## Nexis

Heres some Rural Highways i made today!!

*Benson Toll Plaza*










Rural Highway underpass Conrail / Fast Link Express Line

Overview










Closeup of the underpass area 










Rural Highway Route 9 / Exit 11 " Downtown Palmont










Sorry i forgot to take day photos!!

I take some later and post them tommorrow


----------



## Xusein

Cool idea! Let me contribute with my regional highway system in my region of Eslandia! 

*A4 in downtown near the arena*









*A2 crossing a railroad*









*A2-A3 stack intersection*









*Diamond interchange on A3*









*A3 crossing urban areas*









*A little farther, A3 crossing an office park in suburbia*









*A1 crossing an elevated train*









Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Timon91

Great views! I just bought the game a few weeks ago, so I'm not that far yet.


----------



## Jeroen669

Nice shots! I used to play Locomotion a lot, but you can't make real motorways with that game. I have only played with a very old version of SC, which was crap, but this looks awesome.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Welcome Haljakey, i am sc4portugal.


----------



## Chris_533976

shoreditchpete said:


> I enjoyed that report Chris, it was really entertaining and seemed really professional, maybe more shall follow?
> 
> (any plans to introduce slip-lanes to the terminating roundabout junction to ease congestion?)


Thx 

The roundabout is long gone and theres a full ring road dealy around half my map now  Havent worked on it for months tho.


----------



## juanico

Great work Chris, that's a pretty nice improvement for sure.


----------



## Haljackey

Wow, nice job everyone! Chris, thats a massive project!

Here are some more of mine:

































































Best,
-Haljackey


----------



## r-g-b

I love the picks thanks.

This isn't really relivant but I had to give up on sim city 4 because it would crash every 5 minutes (really anoying!!!!) does any one have any susgestions?


----------



## brightside.

Did you use cheats to build this fancy stuff or did you play by the rules?


----------



## Verso

10ROT said:


> *A2 crossing a railroad*


This crossing looks suicidal on the right!


----------



## Alle

Interesting that so many here play it, altough not so surprising maybe  .

Ive just started playing my region, dont have any recent shots but il try to start it at a ridiculously high resolution and take a screenshot of the whole city in game...

here are some older ones.''

Interchange:











The main highway and corridor through my capital:


----------



## Verso

SH-10; is that in Albania?


----------



## Timon91

At least the Timon Thruway has 10 lanes


----------



## xlchris

I used to play SC4. I found some pics from a few of my cities.



> *Fernandes City beltway*
> Red - Proposed expansion / Names - Interchanges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fernandes City Airport interchange expansion*
> Rebuilding the Fernandes City Int. Airport interchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expansion plans FC Int. Airport interchange*
> It used to be a straight highway with a corner, this where the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^My plan was to built extra lanes on the sides of the normal lanes. Then cars could use these lanes to change roads.
> 
> *Simple Fernandes City downtown interchange*
> An interchange to the highway bridge in downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fernandes City downtown and Broker*
> The highway bridge connecting downtown FC and Broker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fernandes City Interchange*
> A bussy interchange in the FC beltway, I was going to rebuilt this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus: Fernandes City subway*
> This is a subway map of the old version of Fernandes City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old Fernandes City interchange*
> A difficult and important interchange in the old verrsion of Fernandes City.


That are all the pics I could find


----------



## Ni3lS

Thanks Nexis!


----------



## Haljackey

Its been a bit since I posted some pics here, so here we go.




































































































I hope you enjoyed them!

Best,
-Haljackey


----------



## Ni3lS

Nice stuff haljackey, I see you also used the new features on the addon mod


----------



## enschede-er

where can you download sim city 4?


----------



## Timon91

You can buy the deluxe version at Bart Smit for 10 euros, or order it online, but it's often more expensive in case you do that.


----------



## enschede-er

and if you download it , can you build roads?


----------



## Timon91

I think so. There are several sites on which you can download mods with which you can build special things (new buildings, new types of road, other types of train stations, etc.). That's all legal AFAIK. I just don't know where you can download the whole game.


----------



## enschede-er

ok, i will go monday buy the game in bartsmit


----------



## Timon91

Just make sure that you buy the Deluxe Version. There is also a normal version, but it's just crap. You can do way more with the Deluxe Version.


----------



## RipleyLV

What's the difference between Rush Hour and Deluxe version?


----------



## Timon91

AFAIK there is no difference. It's just the normal version that is crap. I have the Deluxe edition. On the back side it says that it is the best selling SC4 plus the Rush hour expension pack.


----------



## enschede-er

how much you payed for the deluxe version? 10euro's?


----------



## Timon91

:yes:


----------



## RipleyLV

enschede-er said:


> how much you payed for the deluxe version? 10euro's?


Can't you just download it from a Torrent Tracker?


----------



## enschede-er

I dont know if you have the link i will download it.


----------



## RipleyLV

Do you have a BitComet program?
If no, then download it (for free) from this site.
Install it.
Then here is the link for SC Deluxe.


----------



## Robosteve

Yay! It seems SimCity 4 will work with Wine, which means that I can play it.


----------



## enschede-er

i have downoaded that bit comet and i clicked on the download for simcity and it wont open?


----------



## Majestic

Is some kind of illegal software download an issue here?


----------



## Verso

What a conversation. :lol:


----------



## Nexis

* hno: hno: People Please take your Sim City 4 questions other then about this thread to the SC4 Section! *

*A mini Dubai in the works , a 20 lane highway now being built, or Steven Timon Thruway!*

*This was taken 24 hrs ago , now its different! *


----------



## RipleyLV

enschede-er said:


> i have downoaded that bit comet and i clicked on the download for simcity and it wont open?


I've checked it, it doesn't open for me either! Ok, try this link. 100% works. 



Nexis said:


> * hno: hno: People Please take your Sim City 4 questions other then about this thread to the SC4 Section! *


Got it chief!


----------



## xlchris

hno: What about PM each other when you have such questions. Now my pictures are 1 page back


----------



## Haljackey

Nielsiej13 said:


> Nice stuff haljackey, I see you also used the new features on the addon mod


Hehe, I'm actually one of the people who helped make the mod, so I've had it for quite some time. 

Nice pictures @ all!


----------



## Nexis

*Haljackey: i don't remember you helping , just testing :lol:, Ur not even on the NAM Team , ur just associate! *

*More From me , RHW madness continues , now in the depth's of the busy city! *



















*Hehe not alot of cars on it, just going over it*

*Train Crossing the Quiet RHW , Civic Center*










*Overview of City , u can see y the RHW is not used a whole lot! *










* Thats it for now , but a watery RHW crossing is Coming up Next!*

*~Corey*


----------



## Robosteve

I love how the two-lane overpasses are totally congested, but the 3x2 highway is empty. :lol:

Also, is that a level crossing I see on your highway? :sly:


----------



## christos-greece

Looks very interesting...


----------



## Nexis

*Now for some Heavy Traffic via the Traffic generator!*
*Welcome to Pennsville 
Population 13,000*




































*Stayed Tune for the Dutch Motorway , Highway Madness!*


----------



## Schweden

My new super highway 









Bigger screenshot: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/screen2.PNG


----------



## Majestic

5 lanes....MASSIVE!! :cheers:

Does RHW mod allow you to add as many lanes as you wish?


----------



## Schweden

Majestic said:


> 5 lanes....MASSIVE!! :cheers:
> 
> Does RHW mod allow you to add as many lanes as you wish?


Nope, 5 is max... I would love to have a 20 lanes-highway going through my city :lol:


----------



## Timon91

Where exactly can you download the RHW mod?


----------



## Majestic

^^ Try simtropolis.com or sc4devotion.com. Registration needed. And check dependancies as well.


----------



## red_jasper

Timon91 said:


> Where exactly can you download the RHW mod?


^^ here


----------



## Timon91

Thanks for the link, but where should I click to download it? I might overlook it, but I'm not really awake yet :lol:


----------



## red_jasper

Timon91 said:


> Thanks for the link, but where should I click to download it? I might overlook it, but I'm not really awake yet :lol:


^^ as @Majestic pointed out---you need to be registered on the site.
you will not be able to see the download button if you're not logged in


----------



## Timon91

Ok, I registered on the site and I downloaded the mod, installed it, and I started up saw it in the motorway option in SC4. Still I can't build RHW's, because the arrow stays red and doesn't turn green, as it should according to the description. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Schweden

You'll need NAM, you can find it on the same site.


----------



## Timon91

I've downloaded this one, what more should I download? (sorry for being annoying and stupid....)


----------



## Majestic

Timon91 said:


> I've downloaded this one, what more should I download? (sorry for being annoying and stupid....)


Dependencies, that's the key word. Whenever you download any mod or BAT object, you want to check dependencies. These are files or other mods needed for your mod to be up and running.

Now scroll down the RHW download page until you see *DEPENDENCIES*. What you'll see is Network Addon Mod (NAM), without which there is basicaly no point in playing this game 
Download and install it. And I would suggest uninstalling RHW first and later installing it 'onto' the freshly aqcuired NAM.

That should do it


----------



## Timon91

I've downloaded it now. How do I install it? The RHW mod can be installed by just clicking on it. This one consists of more files. And where should I unpack it?

I know I'm being difficult, but I'm not very handy with this kind of things.


----------



## Majestic

Boy, oh boy, Timon! I am pretty sure you are smart enough to do some research and get it going yourself, you're just lazy :nono: :lol: 

I would tell you what to do but the problem is forgot myself what the issue with installation was! Isn't that NAM an executable file that goes with installation wizard? Alternatively, look for a readme or forum support or something.

Besides, if you want to have some fun with SC4 and its different mods, you will need to get the idea of how the installation works sooner or later, cause all of them are done similarly.


----------



## Robosteve

All five mods I downloaded, including NAM, came with an executable that installed them automatically.

Also, SimCity 4 just crashed when I tried to build a road through a building.  Oh well, I was running out of money and had taken out three $200k loans anyway, as well as accidentally blown up a military base that was earning me $350 per month, so it's no huge loss. I always run out of money when I play these kinds of games, I want to build a whole lot more infrastructure than I have the funding for. :lol:


----------



## Timon91

Try the money tree 

I've downloaded it again and I installed it. Now it works. Still I have trouble with building a proper exit and a proper overpass. Also it seems impossible to build an exit on a 2×5 road, but I will have a closer look tomorrow (day off :banana to see how it works.


----------



## Schweden

Timon91 said:


> Try the money tree
> 
> I've downloaded it again and I installed it. Now it works. Still I have trouble with building a proper exit and a proper overpass. Also it seems impossible to build an exit on a 2×5 road, but I will have a closer look tomorrow (day off :banana to see how it works.


When you have choosen the "exit-icon" in the Menu, klick TAB and you'll get alot of different styled exits... if you have not figured that out already


----------



## Timon91

Yeah, I figured that out, but how do you build a proper overpass? There is an option to build a road above your RHW, but how do you connect that overpass to the road?


----------



## Guest

Try the normal road puzzle-pieces.


----------



## Nexis

*Breaking News*

*A possible Dutch Rural Highway texture in the works?*

*Main thread> *
http://sc4devotion.com/forums/index.php?topic=6828.0










*Also my Rural Highway Madness Video!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYTIJRohDJ0

*Thats it for now!*

*~Corey*


----------



## xlchris

^Doesn't remind me of NL


----------



## Timon91

I think that Nexis referred to the green median line


----------



## Ni3lS

Well, it looks a bit like it. Still with a handicap though :tongue2:


----------



## Nexis

*Now for A NAM Highway Update!*

*Aberdeen Bridge Carrying the M-3 across the Toronto River*










*The M-3 Through Downtown Kolh's Heights *










*The New NAM 09's Trumpet , Y Interchanges in Hydro Township!*










*Thats it for now , but more is coming!* :cheers:
*
~Corey*


----------



## Guest

I guess the FHW is still useful.


----------



## Majestic

Hey Nexis, thanks for the updates! Those trumpets look very neat! I like those rural areas you created, do you have more pics of those? I'd love to see them. :cheers:


----------



## Verso

Nexis said:


> *A possible Dutch Rural Highway texture in the works?*


Will we also see Slovenian Highway? A 10-lane Slovenian highway isn't sth you see every day.


----------



## Nexis

Majestic said:


> Hey Nexis, thanks for the updates! Those trumpets look very neat! I like those rural areas you created, do you have more pics of those? I'd love to see them. :cheers:


*Here is my latest City Slide! , theres more in there*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbLP59IIfog


----------



## Majestic

Cool video, Nexis! I like the region you're building in. Did you terraform it a lot or is it how it was supposed to be? the rural shots are sweet. :cheers:

I once started creating my region but soon I got too busy and never found enough time and will to finish it. I used to grab a piece of paper and design each region, its zoning and transportation corridors before actually creating them in the game. 
Maybe someday I will finish what's been started...



Verso said:


> Will we also see Slovenian Highway? A 10-lane Slovenian highway isn't sth you see every day.


How about a Slovenian residential street with its sewage renovated?


----------



## Haljackey

Some new developments in the GTR (link in my signature):















































Interchange construction examples:








































































I hope you enjoyed them!

Best,
-Haljackey


----------



## Nexis

*Thanks Haljackey your tutorials helped me make interchanges , faster!

Heres My own update, I used the Traffic generator to create Massive Traffic Jams!*





































*Now for some Bonus of Highway regular roadway pictures!*


----------



## Timon91

I like those ICE-trains and those German motorway signs. They look quite real


----------



## Nexis

*Heres my latest video , check it out, has alot of Highways in it!* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOmQ4_yFAzs
^^^^

*~Corey*


----------



## Schweden

Don't let this thread die! I will post some motorways soon, still workin' on them


----------



## Ni3lS

This thread sure never dies  

Question for Nexis: Why do you always use colors in your posts?


----------



## Timon91

Probably because it attracts your attention so you are more likely to read his post :lol:


----------



## Nexis

Timon91 said:


> Probably because it attracts your attention so you are more likely to read his post :lol:


*Hes right 

More Highway madness from me!*










*Theres a Central Artery like Boston , it will be replaced in the next week by a Avenue / Tram route With Subway route Possibly *










*U can see the main East to West Underground Highway Entrance in the center.*









*
I will try not to let this thread die *


----------



## Exethalion

I spy a new loop intersection! This may tempt me to return to Simtropolis... 
And I might as well ask, is there any possibility of a double decker highway mod?


----------



## Guest

Only partially. One level would have to have travel on the left, and the other on the right. This is to prevent cars from "jumping" between levels that have the same paths. (This may not be completely accurate, only my understanding of what the gurus on SC4D and ST said.)


----------



## Exethalion

I've seen pictures of some prototype ones but I haven't seen anything about them being featured in any future NAM or RHW. Then again, I haven't been on SC4 sites for months.


----------



## nerdly_dood

A new modder has recently exploded onto the scene by the [user]name of Blue Lightning, with his new double-decker highway puzzle pieces - The lower level is classic avenue, and the top level is elevated RHW-4 going in the opposite direction to keep traffic from jumping between levels. 

That means that the lower level is:
<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>
and the top level is 
>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<
The pieces are in very early stages and aren't anywhere near being released, though so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Nexis

*A classic example of a "Jersey Jug Handle" Intersection*



















*Overview of The Area *










*Stay tuned for More Highway madness!*
*
~Corey Best*


----------



## Schweden

awesome motorways!


----------



## StephenP

I have had this game for ages but my citites have never been as good as those.:lol:

Would someone be able to send the save file of a city you have completed so I can have a look and get used to it?:lol:

If you send me a comment I'll send my e-mail.
Thanks


----------



## Nexis

*Schweden : Thanks here's more !

StephenP: well if i did , u would have 87 % brown maxis boxes from Missing Plugins , Mods , Graphics & you would have 90% chance of crashing because of it, so I'm sorri no i can't hno:
*


*A new Suburban Interchange* 










*A New Urban type Interchange Layout for the Ridgefield Turnpike 
Yes the Federal & local Prisons are next to the Highway , but i brings in good income for the city!*










My Latest City Showcase with Highways in it!





*hope you enjoyed , in'till next time bye

~Corey Best*


----------



## Imperfect Ending




----------



## StephenP

Ahh I never thought of that:lol:

Thanks anyway


----------



## Schweden

One of my interchanges


----------



## Nexis

*Schweden: Wow , Impressive interchange u built there, maybe a little more trees and shrubs then it would be 100% stunning 
A classic Parclo Interchange i made 5 hr ago!*










A diamond Interchange is one of my best Slender Interchange creations yet!










An overview of my main highway! ^^










*Well Goodnight, I'm gonna sleep in there's NO School because of the Snowstorm were having now! *


----------



## Schweden

Nexis said:


> *Well Goodnight, I'm gonna sleep in there's NO School because of the Snowstorm were having now!*


*

haha, lucky you! that would never happen here in Sweden :lol:*


----------



## Schweden

NEXIS, where are you?


----------



## Nexis

*I'm right here , been busy with problems @ School, my Windows Live upgrade to 9.0 which keeps failing.

A cool barrier island city with "Golden Gate" type bridge connection. 










Close up of the Bridge Complex 










Rural Highway Shots

I'm taking a break from the Rural Highway Mod from a few weeks.



















The City of Kurki 





































East Hill Township



















Thats all for now hope you enjoined^^ *

*~Corey *


----------



## Timon91

Nice screenshots, Nexis! Do these windmills supply power for your whole city?


----------



## Nexis

*Here some Interchanges i did the other day :cheers:

A Diamond Interchange on the A-45 near Limerick Valley




























I tried to do a Trumpet Rural Highway Interchange and here are the results 





































Congestion at the A-45 & the Downtown Interchange Complex










*Note , i did use the the Car generator to put cars on the highways if i don't have a city population!*

*Replies / Timon91 : yes the windmills power the entire city , i like them because they look more realistic then the Maxis Wind mills , only problem they don't turn. only a few people in SC4 custom content world know how to make moving custom content work properly in the Game.hno:*

*~Corey Best *


----------



## Schweden

Nexis said:


> *Replies / Timon91 : yes the windmills power the entire city , i like them because they look more realistic then the Maxis Wind mills , only problem they don't turn. only a few people in SC4 custom content world know how to make moving custom content work properly in the Game.hno:*
> 
> *~Corey Best *


Awesome interchanges!

And, I've been looking for those windmills, where did you download them?


----------



## Haljackey

Nice traffic generators.


----------



## Timon91

Yeah, no inhabitants - lots of traffic. Quite weird to see that


----------



## Nexis

*Replies >
Timon91: in till my region is 95% done i don't fully play the cities , but layout the infrastructure and make sure it works properly , that's why i use the traffic generator 

Haljackey: glad you like 

Schweden: I downloaded at Simtropolis , but Simtropolis seems to be having a revolution now , so its offline :lol::nuts:

Heres more from me :cheers:
A mini Dubai type city
Port Mikey 








*

*coming up next a big intercity Highway update:cheers:

~Corey*


----------



## Exethalion

Great work!! I'm intrigued, why do all your bridges and el-highways have strange spotty shadows underneath them?


----------



## Nexis

*Exethalion: i had the Shadows on High , i since turned them off 

My biggest City in 5 months , it comes with an impressive Highway Bridge and transport Network 

City: Desert Plains 
Population: 55,800




























Sunrise









That's it for now , I'm working on a massive update, its taking longer to make then i expected,but i feel very close to the end. So watch for it in the coming days 

~Corey*


----------



## Nexis

*My current region needs alot of tune up work , mostly with the landscaping city connections hno:*

*Transport Key*
*Highways 
Avenues
Major roads 
Railways
High speed rail / elevated rail
streets
*









*
As you can see there are alot of quick terraforming and road lining up errors to fix and mend hno:*

*Regional View *









*Schweden> I'll find a way to send the to you in the coming days, just send me a PM with ur email address , so i can try to send the files over to you *
*Hope you enjoined this Nexis Public service announcement *

*~Corey *


----------



## poshbakerloo

^^^^

looks good, I like your buildings.

But whats all that white stuff?


----------



## Haljackey

Nice job Nexis!

May as well post this mosaic I made here:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

I tried to make a highway with the RHW but it took forever and when I went to save the game froze or something.


----------



## Nexis

Heres more from me in the form of Rural Highways!

*City of Fossom Plains *































































*
Thats all for now 

~Corey*


----------



## Mark O

Great diagrams Corey, particularly with the attention to detail of the Skyscrapers........I'm impressed!


----------



## Timon91

Those yellow signs, are those billboards?


----------



## Schweden

Okey, I've just made a big and stupid interchange... I think the idea is good, but it turned out waaay to big hno:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

The part on the bottom left is overdoing it, otherwise looks great!


----------



## Timon91

.....just move to the next page (sorry for this spamming, but it's necessary - the life of my computer is at risk)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Timon91 said:


> .....just move to the next page (sorry for this spamming, but it's necessary - the life of my computer is at risk)


Use this button:


----------



## Timon91

I've tried that, but whenever I do that, the unread posts still have to load, and therefore I cannot read them hno:


----------



## Nexis

sorry about the PNG slow speed problem , but vista makes it a pain to switch my PNG's to JPEG's unlike my old XP.

ive shrunken the images there still PNG tough , i hope the helps a little bit!

Summersville Township & the NH-8

Notice: the Extra Care and time i spent making the town and highway nice 














































Jefferson Township & the NH-22










Entrance to The NH-22 from Arbor Road









Belleview Traffic Routes



















Thats all for now hope you enjoyed! :cheers:


----------



## Nexis

New Image using Tilt Shift Technology 

Harbor Crossing NM-8









More tilt shifted SC4 Hwys & Autobahns to Come 

~Corey


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

What is tilt-shift? Great work btw!!


----------



## diz

Cool! Here's my bridge


----------



## Nexis

*Some more highways form me*

*National Motorway 6
Exit 40*



























*Chris Pongo Memorial Bridge over the Shasta River*









*Hunter Hwy Bridge over the Shasta River*



















*~Corey Best*


----------



## FromSicily

hello everybody, I'm an Italian boy who loves playing SC4. I have some problems like people in the game that leave their own houses and these ones that get old and owful to see. I like a lot your cities and I would like that mine look like yours. well I would like know where you downloaded some plugins like:
-road lanes for turn left or righit like these








-RHW light towers and lanes shrinkages like these








-road, only-way road and every underpass like these








-these underpasses


Nexis said:


> City: Port Hoboken
> Population: none for the time being
> Highways & Autobahn's Highlights: The A-97
> 
> Soho Slopes Service Plaza on the A-97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-97 & N 11 Interchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-97 and Port Rd exit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview of Port Hoboken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you liked :cheers:
> 
> ~Corey


-traffic signs like these









and everythings we can find in the real world that there are not in SC4.
I ask you another question: how can I make Skyscrapers grow?
please help me! please answer my questions in the simplest English I can understand (PS: my English isn't very good!)


----------



## FromSicily

PS: I already downloaded from STEX :
-NAM (Network addon mod)
-BTM (bullet train mod)
-HSRP (High speed rail project)
-lots of buildings
-RHW


----------



## joshualeanne

*me to*



The Knowledgeable said:


> I've always searched for the modd that makes the highways dark (as if paved with asphalt) in many SimCity websites including Simtropolis but I found it nowhere. Can anyone please tell me where I can find it?


 well if you find out tell me i will look 2


----------



## The Knowledgeable

I forgot I even wrote that, that was ages ago :lol:

Anyway, I used the Highway Asphalt Texture from Simtropolis. However, it appears to be incompatible with the June 2009 NAM version, so perhaps it will be better if you look for alternatives. The Complete Asphalt Texture set looks promising.


----------



## Nexis

*Heres some of my recent hwys n interchanges*














































*~Corey*


----------



## Schweden

Hey Nexis, what's that highway mod called? The one with dark asphalt.


----------



## The Knowledgeable

No offence, but these are good-looking freeways for a change.


----------



## Haljackey

The Knowledgeable said:


> No offence, but these are good-looking freeways for a change.


I agree. Nice work!

Here's one from me:


----------



## poshbakerloo

Ooh Corey baby! I saw the word 'highway'...clicked on it and surprise, surprise...you appeared! lol


----------



## Timon91

Schweden said:


> Hey Nexis, what's that highway mod called? The one with dark asphalt.


AFAIK it's the Rural Highway Mod. I downloaded it but it's hard to work with. Nexis really seems to know the mod and therefore he can create these motorways and interchanges


----------



## Danielk2

The RHW isn't that hard to work with when you get used to it.
And that pictured is regular highways/motorways/freeways, not RHW's.
Btw, where did you get the dutch and american road signs, looked everywhere but couldn't find them.


----------



## RipleyLV

Cities XL is out, has anyone tried it?


----------



## Xusein

Very impressive stuff, Haljackey. 

I wish there was a set for putting rail in the median of the highway though, that would be amazing.

Don't really play SC4 anymore but I remember being able to use a very large stack interchange with my city before.


----------



## Haljackey

Three-Level Cloverstack Interchange:










Made as simple as possible in Simcity 4.


----------



## 896334

Here's something that I've been working on for a while, essentially the 'hub' of what will eventually be at least 3 or 4 cities.










And if people are struggling to make out some of that, here's a quick map of what it shows, light blue being motorways (highways), and the green being dual carriageways (avenues). Blue circles are full access interchanges, red are limited access.


----------



## Haljackey

Haljackey said:


> Three-Level Cloverstack Interchange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made as simple as possible in Simcity 4.


Same Cloverstack interchange, now more complex.










Zoom-in of one of the loop ramps to show detail.


----------



## Emidifa

because you can not download ?!?!?!


----------



## Jololee

hi hello. im new here. this images are from sim city 4? if it is .. how can i make GROUND HIhghways? hmm,, rail bridge like on chris' image... is there any download for those highways? and how can i get some download landmarks? where can i download it? like eiffel tower... etc.etc..?


----------



## Nexis

Jololee said:


> hi hello. im new here. this images are from sim city 4? if it is .. how can i make GROUND HIhghways? hmm,, rail bridge like on chris' image... is there any download for those highways? and how can i get some download landmarks? where can i download it? like eiffel tower... etc.etc..?


Look on here for everything...

http://sc4devotion.com/forums/index.php?action=forum


----------



## io_bg

Hi SC4 fellas  Here are some of my highway pics:


----------



## Schweden

Loved the last one! keep it up.


----------



## Haljackey

Today I made a partial cloverleaf interchange in Simcity 4. It is based on Ontario's Ministry of Transportation "Parclo A-4" design. What do you think?










You see these interchange types all over the place in southern Ontario. Take this one on Highway 407 for instance.

HWY 407 @ Pine Valley Dr by sema4, on Flickr


----------



## Schweden

Things got complicated. lol.


----------



## Haljackey

I've built another interchange in Simcity 4, this time based on 403-407 ETR junction in Ontario.






Link for more info and HD playback: http://youtu.be/Hn8vhq88nKU

Here's what it looks like in Google Maps:









And here's what the zoomed out interchange looks like in Simcity 4.
Click for full size:


----------



## Haljackey

Here's my first attempt at creating the Gardiner Expressway in downtown Toronto.

Can't quite get it all to fit due to fact there's a road under the expressway (double deck) and the lack of el-RHW-6 connections available in RHW 5.0.
-Though these issues could get fixed in later releases.




























Anyways, hope you enjoyed the pics. You gotta try.


----------



## Haljackey

Here is an interchange I've created based on the Wellington Road/Highway 401 interchange in my hometown of London, Ontario.

Click for full size.


[hr]

Pic of it in Google Maps:
-(Air photo is outdated)









[hr]

And here's a few pictures I took of the junction.

Looking east:









Looking west:









And a zoom-in looking west with a nice camera:
-Click for full size.


Anyways hope you enjoyed it. It's the main junction in my hometown, so this otherwise bland parclo serves some importance.


----------



## Schweden

Nice interchanges as always, Haljackey!

Um, regarding my interchange... See, this interchange actually made sense when it was built, but then the "city planner" lost control. I'd recommend GPS


----------



## Haljackey

New junction:










Inspired by this design:


----------



## WiiGoGetter

This was to fix a bad traffic 2 roads were upgraded to highways Southland road and Island road/Highways 1. 7 interactions were removed changed to a interchange or made an over pass.







Today it handles 10000 cars and trucks

A use I found the the Lateral European ramps


----------



## Haljackey

Been a while since anyone's posted here.

May as well start with a big image of a highway I recently upgraded.


----------



## Haljackey

A few more while I'm at it


----------



## Capricornium




----------



## sc4

I still love SC4 even after so many years with it add-ons and customizable features......SC5 is not really doing it for me...


----------



## Haljackey

sc4 said:


> I still love SC4 even after so many years with it add-ons and customizable features......SC5 is not really doing it for me...


There is no SC5 as far as I am concerned.

Something I made


----------



## sc4

^^ Ah, I meant SimCity 2013......


----------



## Haljackey

Its been a a while since I last updated this. Time for a huge bump.


----------



## Koesj

Maybe we could use this thread for Cities: Skylines as well...


----------



## snowdog

Koesj said:


> Maybe we could use this thread for Cities: Skylines as well...




My newest build:

Five way juntion:




Industrial/farm+rail area ( still developing industry) 




Self built stack:



Some random pics:








Overview:


Mountain road:


City approach from hill:


''Central station'' ( yes I know I need to download a real station with more tracks)

[/url]


----------



## Alejandro24

^^ Cities Skylines? Looks interesting, but I don't like the textures. I guess a mod could correct them.

I have a lot of time without playing SC4, this is the last Highway I made:


A little suggestion, the name of the thread could be changed, just replace the parenthesis by brackets: 
*[SC4] SimCity 4 Highways & Autobahns *
Just as eyecandy, for following the order of names on the other threads in this subforum  .


----------



## snowdog

^

Cities skylines is great, it is the first decent city building sim since SC4 Deluxe + NAM.

It has loads and loads of mods on steam workshop, various color correction and filters:

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=412606092&searchtext=
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=406960822&searchtext=
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=409023268&searchtext=

And atm 190 more  ( stock game also has more than 1 color filter)

Some more colorful, some more realistic.

Only problem with it is the scale, skyscrapers hold to few people, low density holds a bit to much people and a seemingly huge city has little inhabitants.

It has the best of both worlds, though, it allows construction of curved roads freely, and it allows grid building like sc4. Allows both plopping and zoning.

Also from 110k inhabitants, the game is quite taxing on the cpu and ram, I was using 10.2gb of RAM and my cpu ( an i7 overclocked at 4.7 ghz) is 70-80% utilized at normal speed, and 100% at double speed. It it however suprisingly easy on the gpu, my old GTX680 gives me 60+ fps at all times maxed at 1920x1080 ( except when you turn the game speed up, the cpu starts lagging).


----------



## Haljackey

Make a new thread for Skylines. I have made some creations in that game too


----------



## Haljackey

Bump?


----------



## Haljackey

Interchange in the mountains


----------

